# About the Uber/Lyft algorithms



## IDriveGNV (Mar 10, 2018)

There's no way to reverse engineer the algorithms without comparing notes amongst ourselves. 

I've read that Lyft gives more pings to drivers who aren't turning the app on and off alot. 

And I've been wondering what your experience is with sitting still versus moving while waiting for the next ping?


----------



## Notch Johnson (Dec 17, 2016)

When you start to move they think you got a ride on their competitor and send you a ping hoping you will cancel that one and take theirs. I get best results waiting at least five minutes and then start rolling.

Uber seems to factor in two additional minutes if you are sitting, not sure if lyft does.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

I typically get more trip requests when I’m stationary. Of course that may be because once I reach a staging area I don’t move.


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

I have 2 cars on my accounts. 2012 Prius (main) and 2017 Accord (only drive this once in a blue moon).
When I went to Lyft for an inspection they showed me that they put into their system that the accord has "premium" seats (leather). I think that if the box is checked for "premium" interior, you may get better quality pings. In my experience, on the occasions I've driven my "premium" vehicle (not qualified for lux or other high tier platforms) I've grossed about $3-7 more per hour (before tips) and gotten fewer line requests (which I decline no matter what car) and all long trips.
Because of depreciation and the gas for a V6, even with tips included it doesn't make sense to drive the nicer car even if you get ping priority and better ping quality imho.

Also If I take a long break from either app, when I open it and go online for the first time in a while I tend to get a few lucrative rides in a row.
I'm of a strong belief that both apps have a general 'per hour' quota. In other words, when you've made X/hr but another online driver has made less per/hr online time, the driver with less will get ping priority. They try to spread the money somewhat evenly.

This is why it is optimal to have 2 apps. Once you've had a few good rides in a row with one app (made over the usual $/hr) log it off and do the other.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

IDriveGNV said:


> There's no way to reverse engineer the algorithms without comparing notes amongst ourselves.
> 
> I've read that Lyft gives more pings to drivers who aren't turning the app on and off alot.
> 
> And I've been wondering what your experience is with sitting still versus moving while waiting for the next ping?


Uber and lyft want you to be online all the time and accept every ping which ensure they have a reliable platform. When I start with Uber I never get a long ride the first time. Once I do one or 2 rides then only I get a long trip. 
With lyft it's entirely different. The more trips you do the better scheduled rides starts to show up otherwise it's only the shorties.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

I don’t know what goes on behind the curtain, but I think you guys are nuts. The system is not nearly as complicated as you say. At least I don’t think it is

I believe when a rider asked for a ride, the request goes to the closes driver. (Except at the airport)

the idea is to get a car to a rider as soon as possible. It’s that simple (at least that’s what I think)


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I try to go online and stay online for several hours at a time, including running into the has station to get coffee and use the bathroom. I also accept almost every ping (my AR is around 90%) and I seldom cancel (my CR is below 10%). In other words, when I drive I take it seriously, like a job.

It *seems* like I am rewarded for being a good little boy by getting mostly highly rated pax. Or it could just be my market. I don't know.

When I go offline I try to do it ahead of time by selecting "do not accept requests" while on trip. I want to ensure Uber doesn't think I'm being manipulative etc. At that point I decide if I want to move to a surge area before going back online.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

I am convinced that the best way to play this thing is to sit with the car off and wait for the ride. I have several favorite parking spots depending on the area I’m in. 

As to who gets the ping. I recently dropped someone at a grocery store and immediately got the ping from another rider, ready to leave the same store. There was another driver I know parked in the stores parking lot waiting for a ping


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Guys...

Sorry to be the one to tell you...

Butt...looks like they are throwing...

A bit of chaos into the algorithm...

That would explain...

The inconsistent results...8>)

Rakos


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Nice picture of upyouruber , Rakos .

I seem to get pings either when I have just started moving or when I am sitting on the toilet at a gas station.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Used to be...

I could drive right past an ant....

Sitting parked and get the ping...

So I only sit at the airport...

And I'm not crazy about that...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

UberBeamer said:


> Of course it may simply be a coincidence, but it has happened to me on more than a few occasions where I've been stopped waiting for a ping and then got one immediately after I'd given up and started to move. It's made me wonder if they prioritize cars that are in motion over those that are stationary.


 You are way, way, and another way over thinking this. Their pinging system is real simple - The closest vehicle gets the ping!


----------



## IDriveGNV (Mar 10, 2018)

I remember reading last year that Uber had adjusted the algorithm to favor drivers and pax with similar ratings. So the better pax get matched with better drivers, even if they're not the closest. 

On the other side of that, the drivers with the worst ratings would tend to get the worst pax, which would encourage them to quit and make room for better drivers. Makes sense to me.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Not likely...

Butt...even so...

I must be awesome...

I get 5.0 rated riders







A LOT...!

Rakos


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

IDriveGNV said:


> I remember reading last year that Uber had adjusted the algorithm to favor drivers and pax with similar ratings. So the better pax get matched with better drivers, even if they're not the closest.
> 
> On the other side of that, the drivers with the worst ratings would tend to get the worst pax, which would encourage them to quit and make room for better drivers. Makes sense to me.


Makes sense to me too. Often times the closest driver does NOT lead to the best rider/driver experience. Rider isn't ready and driver gets ticked off or even cancels. And if the rating are way different there could be friction too.

To me, people with low ratings either don't "get it" or are rude / don't GAF. They should be matched with each other. Similarly, riders and drivers who want an efficient, pleasant, clean, safe experience should be matched.


----------



## JoeJimBobWilly (Nov 12, 2017)

Rakos said:


> Not likely...
> 
> Butt...even so...
> 
> ...


Where do you see the ratings of your riders?


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

JoeJimBobWilly said:


> Where do you see the ratings of your riders?




Several places. Ping request popup. Then on trip hit the hamburger button in the upper right.


----------



## JoeJimBobWilly (Nov 12, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> Several places. Ping request popup. Then on trip hit the hamburger button in the upper right.


Thank you.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

I think it goes to closest pax on Uber but there is a significant deviation on Lyft. They will mess with the matching in order to get you to fail at hitting PDB or Streaks.


----------



## socallaoc (Dec 23, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> Nice picture of upyouruber , Rakos .
> 
> I seem to get pings either when I have just started moving or when I am sitting on the toilet at a gas station.


Never fails. Right when I'm about to drop the kids off at the pool I'll get a ping.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

I think both platforms reward movement over being stationary, but I still park if I’m empty.


----------



## TheSyndicate (Mar 17, 2018)

This thread reminds me of people who swear they see patterns in slot machines.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

TheSyndicate said:


> This thread reminds me of people who swear they see patterns in slot machines.


You don't?

I see slot patterns constantly! I put in money, it disappears. Ongoing pattern.


----------



## TheSyndicate (Mar 17, 2018)

Mista T said:


> You don't?
> 
> I see slot patterns constantly! I put in money, it disappears. Ongoing pattern.


No no no you're doing it all wrong you need to put _more_ money in because the machine is ready to pay out!


----------



## Notch Johnson (Dec 17, 2016)

One thing I noticed is better results if I park for at least five minutes and then start moving. It seems to work better than to just keep moving after your ride ends. That is why I think the aim is to get you to cancel on their competitor.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Notch Johnson said:


> One thing I noticed is better results if I park for at least five minutes and then start moving. It seems to work better than to just keep moving after your ride ends. That is why I think the aim is to get you to cancel on their competitor.


Or the app just thinks "oh, this driver is getting impatient and is taking off to do something else (whatever that may be, including driving for the competitor)...we better throw him/her a bone".


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

TheSyndicate said:


> This thread reminds me of people who swear they see patterns in slot machines.


I think the better criticism is that we believe that they can create a fully functioning, complex algorithm that reliably rewards desired behavior and punishes unwanted behavior, when we all know they can't even implement a functional, reliable driver or pax interface.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Notch Johnson said:


> One thing I noticed is better results if I park for at least five minutes and then start moving. It seems to work better than to just keep moving after your ride ends. That is why I think the aim is to get you to cancel on their competitor.


Hey Notch...

Remember there is a little bit of lag...

So if you are still for a couple of minutes...

Your gps and data trail...

Catch up to you...8>)

Rakos


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

I think both of them have technology that watches for drivers who start watching a show or playing a game on their phone, and then send them pings. In fact, I believe they have special technology that recognizes facial expressions, so they can wait for the moment that a driver gets engrossed in his favorite show/game, and then send out the ping.


----------



## cratter (Sep 16, 2017)

We know for a fact uber doesn't always go to the nearest driver. There's more to it than that.


----------



## Uber315 (Apr 11, 2016)

oldfart said:


> I don't know what goes on behind the curtain, but I think you guys are nuts. The system is not nearly as complicated as you say. At least I don't think it is
> 
> I believe when a rider asked for a ride, the request goes to the closes driver. (Except at the airport)
> 
> the idea is to get a car to a rider as soon as possible. It's that simple (at least that's what I think)


Use to be that way it is no longer like that.



reg barclay said:


> I think both of them have technology that watches for drivers who start watching a show or playing a game on their phone, and then send them pings. In fact, I believe they have special technology that recognizes facial expressions, so they can wait for the moment that a driver gets engrossed in his favorite show/game, and then send out the ping.


Lmao


----------



## Dave uberx (Jun 23, 2016)

hese 2 videos are by 2 different Uber Engineers that where only released 2 weeks ago. Both of the Uber Engineers in each video says "the closest driver to the rider is not necessarily the driver who receives the trip request". This right here from Uber Engineers employed by Uber is concrete evidence Uber is not transparent with us drivers. We have have the right to know what the algorithms are based on. Everybody should reach out to Uber support, attach these 2 links and ask them what the algorithm is based on. .
Time stamp 5min 13sec-5min 18sec









Time Stamp 9min 57secs - 14min


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

SOLID GOLD...!!!

Thanks for sharing this...

Only you can change the parameters...

And affect your own results...

You are interacting with a machine...

Software can only set the conditions...

Imagine the impact...

If every driver at the same time...

Goes offline...8>O

What do you think it would do...???

Drivers you have more power...

Than you think...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Dave uberx (Jun 23, 2016)

I’m far from being a software guy haha. But I do read up about the software that I need to use. The YouTube link I shared you will see I put some timestamps,first link watch from 5.12 to 5.20 and the second video watch from 9.56 to 14.00 those particular sections of the videos are in relation to the Uber Algorithms... I just thought sharing this with you guys might help in some way


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

We will be dissecting the algo soon...8>)

Stay tuned...

Rakos


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

So it’s not the closest driver but what I hear is that they match driver and rider to give the best possible experience for both. One would assume closest but there are exceptions like when a driver has the destination feature activated. Or If the rider is at a location adjacent to an interstate and the driver is on that interstate but the next exit is 10 miles ahead. Or if one driver (the closest) has to do a u turn in traffic to reach the rider and another driver is approaching the rider from a greater distance but no turns needed

Bottom line I believe is that efficiency is the test. 

And if a rider and driver are standing side by side they ought to match


----------



## cratter (Sep 16, 2017)

oldfart said:


> And if a rider and driver are standing side by side they ought to match


I think they threw out the "closest driver" a long time ago.
Numerous times I've been in the vehicle with a passenger requesting me and the ride goes to another driver.*

Uber admits there's 500+ factors that goes into matching drivers and riders.

*bar close. multiple passengers/stops. the paying pax (college students) gets out. other passenger wants me to take them home next. After so many not matching me i've had to start saying "OK but there's no guarantee you'll get me as the driver."


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

This thread is way too technical. You know the best ways to get a ping, moving or not, closest to pax or not are:

Fart in your car - instant ping 2 minutes to pick up.

Step out to go to the bathroom - pinged while in the toilet.

Pull into gas station on an empty tank - pinged before you reach the pump.

Wife called and you picked up - pinged 10 seconds into your conversation.

Reaching toward the phone to turn off the app when you realize you are sleep driving the last 2 miles - instant ping, long trip.

I kid you not.


----------



## JMlyftuber (Feb 24, 2018)

As for sitting still vs. moving, think of this: when sitting still, you have a certain area centered at your phone where your ping could come from. If you stay for 5 minutes you have that same area for 5 minutes. When you are moving that area essentially gets stretched over the path in which you move. You are basically growing the area from which a ping might arrive. This is why it seems moving triggers pings. It's not the algorithm doing it based on your movement. The decision to be made is whether burning fuel and putting miles on car is worth extending this area vs. letting the pax do the work of coming to you.


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

thatridesharegirl said:


> I have 2 cars on my accounts. 2012 Prius (main) and 2017 Accord (only drive this once in a blue moon).
> When I went to Lyft for an inspection they showed me that they put into their system that the accord has "premium" seats (leather). I think that if the box is checked for "premium" interior, you may get better quality pings. In my experience, on the occasions I've driven my "premium" vehicle (not qualified for lux or other high tier platforms) I've grossed about $3-7 more per hour (before tips) and gotten fewer line requests (which I decline no matter what car) and all long trips.
> Because of depreciation and the gas for a V6, even with tips included it doesn't make sense to drive the nicer car even if you get ping priority and better ping quality imho.
> 
> ...


LOL. I just got a new beater with leather seats. just as my luck would have it I am getting nothing nasty stinky ghetto passengers suddenly


----------



## JMlyftuber (Feb 24, 2018)

Eugene73 said:


> LOL. I just got a new beater with leather seats. just as my luck would have it I am getting nothing nasty stinky ghetto passengers suddenly


At least the seats aren't cloth, can Lysol them or something


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

JMlyftuber said:


> At least the seats aren't cloth, can Lysol them or something


yeah, i polish up the car daily. I'm done with Lyft, their customers smell worse than a garbage man who moonlights as a sewer cleaner


----------

